# Beet Glutony



## ducky123 (May 27, 2014)

My garden runneth over. Broiled beets, boiled beets and fried beets. I've made beet slaw and mashed beets and potatoes (both excellent). I'm going to try some borscht. Anybody got some interesting ideas for beets other than canning?


----------



## zookeeper1991 (Sep 11, 2012)

They're good grilled, too.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I am obsessed with pickled beet slices!

ETA, sorry, just saw you said other than canning!

I like them grilled, and we also slice them and submerge them in water and put them in the fridge and snack on them raw. Make good toppings for salads and next to steak!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Have you ever tried freezing them or has anyone tried freezing them?


----------

